
Marketing vs. Growth vs. Growth Hacking - santudey
What I realize growth is<p>Marketing is introducing your product to the user.<p>Growth is connecting users to the value of a product.<p>Growth hacking is a non-traditional approach to quickly connecting users to the value of product with minimal resources<p>For Example: 
Marketing: Onboard users to the app by using traditional marketing channel like paid marketing, SEO, PR etc.
Growth: Onboard users and help them quickly arrive at the value from the product itself by using marketing, Coding&#x2F;engineering and most importantly, data.
Growth Hacking: This is similar to the Growth but Growth hacking is much more relevant for startups with resource constraints. This does not take into account, how it will effect the long term metrics. In the Scale stage of a Company, &#x27;growth hacking&#x27; becomes &#x27;Growth&#x27; with resources and a long term strategy.<p>Let me know how you define.
======
santudey
[https://medium.com/@santudey/marketing-vs-growth-vs-
growth-h...](https://medium.com/@santudey/marketing-vs-growth-vs-growth-
hacking-25d07183913)

